# Bolivar Band



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

Did Habanos ever change the look of the Bolivar band? I was looking at a '98 PC and noticed that the font on the word 'Bolivar' is different than the one on an '06 PC. I am concerned that the '98 might be fakes.

Any input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## RobinCoppell (Apr 7, 2007)

I've noticed the same thing on my 99 Corona Extra's. I should post pics. I got the BCE's @ LCDH.


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

I will try to post some pics also. I just need to find my camera.


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Pics would be great.


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

avo_addict said:


> Did Habanos ever change the look of the Bolivar band? I was looking at a '98 PC and noticed that the font on the word 'Bolivar' is different than the one on an '06 PC. I am concerned that the '98 might be fakes.
> 
> Any input is greatly appreciated.


I was once told by one of the FOG's here not to put too much emphasis into a band that has minor differences. Cuba is not a paragon of consistancy.

I have had Boli's from different places, with slightly different bands. Slightly different color in the brown coat he is wearing. Both were very legit. Also the font on the side can be clearer on some than others. Box press can flatten the font somewhat. The band is not a 100% way to tell fakes or not.

The true test of fake or not is *knowning you sources* and how it taste. If you get halfway thru a smoke and think it might be fake and are not enjoying it dissect that sucker and check the filler. Should be all long.

I wouldn't worry too much about the '98 being fake. If you question it at all light it up and taste it, then you will know.

CBF:w


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

Here is a Thread that addresses the Bolivars. The pictures are gone now, but the read is fantastic. Please take time to read this thread, it has a lot of great advice.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=21277&highlight=Bolivar+fakes

Hope this helps.

CBF:w


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks for the info and link, CBF. They are very helpful. It is a good thing that my Bolis do not come from that region.

Here are the pics I promised. Look at the font on the word 'Bolivar'.

98 Boli PC









06 Boli PC









06 Boli RC


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

ComicBookFreak said:


> Here is a Thread that addresses the Bolivars. The pictures are gone now, but the read is fantastic. Please take time to read this thread, it has a lot of great advice.
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=21277&highlight=Bolivar+fakes
> 
> Hope this helps. CBF:w


Thanks for digging this post up CBF!!! I am constantly amazed how much info there is to be had here on CS... I'm only 1/2 way through the tread & already learned a lot about isoms that I never knew. Thanks again!


----------



## RobinCoppell (Apr 7, 2007)

Wow, nice camera. You put my mind at ease. The older ones do look a lot different. With that said the Bolivar's seem to have a lot more detail than other bands, that could be part of the reason.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Check out here *CubanCigarWebsite.com* lots of info and pics.


----------



## RobinCoppell (Apr 7, 2007)

Here's another band that's a bit different, sorry about the not so great picture.


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

I would be less concerned if the difference is only in color. Unless Habanos changed the band like they did for the Monte recently, I can't think of any other reasons.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

I just quickly went through some old Boli bands and I immediatly found at least 6 that were noticably different like the ones you pictured and I know they were all the real deal. With Boli's you can never tell by band alone, imo.

Like Brent said, know your source.


----------



## RobinCoppell (Apr 7, 2007)

Also as far as Cuban "quality control" goes, look at the bands on these JL#1. These are all very legit.


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> Check out here *CubanCigarWebsite.com* lots of info and pics.


The font on the 98 Boli does seem to be the same as the on that website. I just wish I could make the band larger on that site.


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

NCRadioMan said:


> I just quickly went through some old Boli bands and I immediatly found at least 6 that were noticably different like the ones you pictured and I know they were all the real deal. Like Brent said, know your source.


My source is a reputable vendor. I have confirmed with other members. I have been satisfied with their products until I got this Boli.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

avo_addict said:


> My source is a reputable vendor. I have confirmed with other members. I have been satisfied with their products until I got this Boli.


Then you have nothing to worry about. If you are worried, smoke the dam thing and you will know for sure. I still don't know why you question it? Bands are going to vary, especially after 8 years and multiple printings.

:2


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

NCRadioMan said:


> Then you have nothing to worry about. If you are worried, smoke the dam thing and you will know for sure.
> 
> :2


I really wanted to, but I am deciding whether I should send them back or not.


----------



## RobinCoppell (Apr 7, 2007)

avo_addict said:


> I really wanted to, but I am deciding whether I should send them back or not.


Send them back ?? Send them to me :ss


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

Here are pics of the cap and foot.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Dude, you are obsessing. Seriously. 

If it helps you feel better, yes, they are fake. Send them back.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

RobinCoppell said:


> Send them back ?? Send them to me :ss


:tpd: I'd be willing to try out a couple for you.

Bolivar bands are prone to inconsistencies. Smoke 'em up. A reputable vendor will not be pushing fakes.


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks for all of the advise, folks. I am feeling better now. I think I am going to keep them.

Jason, Robin, PM me your addy. You, two, are looking for trouble


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

Jim, the thread linked above by CBF also has some pics with bands like yours (post #53 & 55)...


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

physiognomy said:


> Jim, the thread linked above by CBF also has some pics with bands like yours (post #53 & 55)...


Thanks, Peter. I think I am not going to sweat over this. I am just going to smoke one soon and see if the taste is indeed Boli.


----------



## Stonato~ (Dec 22, 2006)

burninator said:


> :tpd: I'd be willing to try out a couple for you.
> 
> Bolivar bands are prone to inconsistencies. Smoke 'em up. A reputable vendor will not be pushing fakes.


...and most reputable vendors will still take them back if you smoke 1 or 2 anyway. 
But there is one foolproof way to know if a box is fake and can't be replicated. The smell. I've yet to open a box of Cubans that haven't made me drool. If you open a box and just get that muted leather smell...trouble. :2


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

wow.

i think i posted in a topic regarding Bolivar bands a long time ago (not the one linked), and i showed photos of two different bolivar bands on cigars i owned, both were legit.

i'll try to find it in a search.

sorry, can't find the topic. i bet it was lost in the crash of '05. ah well.
but i had two different bands from the same sized bolivar, both legit.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

If your vendor is trustworthy, then no worries. Here is a '98 (IIRC) band above a 2005. There are multiple differences, one of which is the font used for "Bolivar."



Wilkey


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

Yup, that's the same band as my 98. You are da man, Wilkey. I am so relieved now. Thank you.

BTW, I love your CSI Havana :tu


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

IHT said:


> i think i posted in a topic regarding Bolivar bands a long time ago (not the one linked), and i showed photos of two different bolivar bands on cigars i owned, both were legit.


IHT, the two posts I referred to above were yours... Your pics showed the 'serif' font on two different Boli cigars. I must say that I have learned a lot about the variability in bands tonight. Thanks all!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

physiognomy said:


> IHT, the two posts I referred to above were yours... Your pics showed the 'serif' font on two different Boli cigars. I must say that I have learned a lot about the variability in bands tonight. Thanks all!


haha... yep, you're right, i missed 'em.. i thought that was the right thread though.
finally that thread was of use. :r


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

IHT said:


> haha... yep, you're right, i missed 'em.. i thought that was the right thread though.
> finally that thread was of use. :r


Hehe, you were the FOG I was refering to in my post that enlightened me about the bands.:tu I was hoping you would see this thread and respond. I learned alot from our PM's about Boli bands and it reminded me of the Link you had posted in. I was just trying to pass a little of what I learn from you along.

CBF:w


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Great thread, very informative. Thanks everyone for all the pics.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

ComicBookFreak said:


> Hehe, you were the FOG I was refering to in my post that enlightened me about the bands.:tu I was hoping you would see this thread and respond. I learned alot from our PM's about Boli bands and it reminded me of the Link you had posted in. I was just trying to pass a little of what I learn from you along.
> 
> CBF:w


thanks, bro. i'm still not a FOG though. i don't know nuthin.. i just mod the pipe forum and keep to myself.

after re-reading that thread, i think it was when we were having some issues with a bunch of newbies who hadn't smoked many cuban cigars before and didn't know what to expect (not neuromancer). we also had a few ppl who were selling fakes around that time and newbies who were claiming they were being sold fakes - we were trying to get all that crap cleared up.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

avo_addict said:


> Thanks for all of the advise, folks. I am feeling better now. I think I am going to keep them.
> 
> Jason, Robin, PM me your addy. You, two, are looking for trouble


I'm your huckleberry.....That's just my game. :cb


----------



## FattyCBR (Feb 22, 2007)

To help you feel better I've seen Boli PC from the same box have a slightly different brown/yellow background. I think it's that high quality commie ink they're using.


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

Jason - 0306 3030 0000 2656 0505
Robert - 0306 3030 0000 2656 0512

Let me know what you think about the '98 Boli.


----------



## RobinCoppell (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks again my friend, if there's anything you need don't hesitate to ask


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

I smoked the 98 Boli PC today. The taste is definitely Boli and it is a GREAT cigar. The age has made it much smoother than the fresh PC.

I am glad I am keeping them. Thank for all of the advice. I hope this helps others to look beyond the band and trust your source. CS rocks :tu


----------

